# The best place to live if you work in Deira



## JohnTheDon (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm John. I'll be moving to Dubai at the end of the month. I'll be working at the Emirates NBD building in Deira. Can you let me know what you think are the best Neighbourhoods to live in terms of having good access to the office? Both by metro or car?


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Of course Daira


----------



## Mix (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi John,

If you're working at the Emirates NBD head office, you'll be well-served by the Metro and I'd therefore prioritise areas which are near a metro station. If you're thinking of driving, I would first check whether you'll have a parking space at work.

Personally, I'd look at areas which are to the south-west along the Red line. You could look at the buildings on Sheikh Zayed Road (SZR) including Trade Centre and DIFC areas, or the SZR side of Business Bay (Executive Towers, etc.). The next main residential area is around Mall of the Emirates, but you may find the commute takes too long - the RTA.ae website has a journey planner so you can check.

If you are sure you'll have a car, and need a villa/family environment then you could also look at areas such as Jumeirah or Mirdif (park and ride from Rashidiya).

The best area will depend on your budget, commuting time tolerance, what type of accommodation you need (apartment vs. villa, one room vs. family place, etc.), and other qualitative factors (type of neighbours, etc.).

To the south-east on the Red line, or either direction on the Green line you're likely to find that the areas are non-residential (industrial or shopping areas) or the housing stock is older with a higher population density. That said, if you are on a tight budget for a family apartment, you may find something on the green line north-east (Al Nahda, etc.).


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

Try qusais/ mamzar or Riqqa. I think they should be ok.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

nicegalmemi said:


> Try qusais/ mamzar or Riqqa. I think they should be ok.


Qusais?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You've received suggestions that are all over the map but Mix described it pretty well. It's always nice to have the metro as a viable option for getting to work. 

The issue is whether you want to live in an apartment in an area with plenty of other western expats and if so that means living south of the Creek. Sheikh Zayed/DIFC is a good option, as is Business Bay. Even Downtown is feasible if you live in the Lofts and don't mind a 10 minute walk to the metro. 

The other areas suggested are north of the Creek and not popular with western expats, although they're perfectly fine if you don't mind being the only European in the whole building or even block! 

While there are western expats who do indeed live in Deira, it's a small number of people and from a social perspective you're better off south of the Creek. 

If you don't mind driving it's not that long of a commute from the Marina to Deira as you'd be going against the main traffic flow. 30 minutes seems to be the norm.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

@OP: Referencing an earlier post on another thread, you might want to get in touch with the Russian mafia. They seem to be 'all up in it' in Deira and would be able to advise you towards which places to live ... 

p.s: my try at tongue-in-cheek, not sure if it worked ..


----------

